
Jesus and Kitch: The Rise of the American Megachurch - mimixco
https://www.messynessychic.com/2019/11/26/jesus-and-kitsch-the-rise-of-the-american-megachurc
======
pmdulaney
Crystal Cathedral _was_ a megachurch; by the article's own definition it is no
longer a megachurch since it was acquired some time ago (10 years?) by the
Roman Catholic Church. Also, it is in Orange County, California, not Texas.

